# Madagascar - Part XV



## pbertner (Mar 3, 2012)

Bee hawkmoth (Cephanodes):









Crab backed orbweaver (Gasteracantha):








Orange spider with eggs:








Predaceous katydids:








Orange juvenile chameleon:








Robberfly silhouette:








Orbweaver with prey:








Pholcid spiders with mature egg sac:








Thanks for looking and commenting,
Paul


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 3, 2012)

Some very, very nice captures. I think I like the robber fly silhouette the best. We have moths like the first one here but we call them hummingbird moths.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 3, 2012)

Like the chameleon most!


----------



## Markw (Mar 3, 2012)

That chameleon is killer!  We have those hawkmoths here in Maryland! I'm shocked they're in Madagascar too!

Mark


----------



## Dracaena (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome pics. I especially like the robberfly. Also good f's at every pic. Congrats.


----------



## pbertner (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for looking and commenting everyone, very appreciated!


----------



## fokker (Mar 5, 2012)

Robberfly silhouette nominated for march photo of the month


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Mar 6, 2012)

WOWWWW


----------



## Overread (Apr 2, 2012)

Your photo has been nominated for Photo of the Month
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...march-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice set Paul.


----------

